

The 10X Product Launch - vishalshah
http://www.ashmaurya.com/2011/10/the-10x-product-launch/

======
pbreit
Pretty much no one needs to worry about scalability in the beginning. A
properly constructed system will typically be more than enough.

And most should defer the pricing question by going free or freemium at the
outset. If you end having built something that people like, it's easy to make
money.

------
EponymousCoward
One of the more useful things I've seen on HN. However it seems to only really
apply to B2B. There is a bit of a hand wave about B2C at the end. Would love
to see more thoughts about its applicability there.

